# Help in knowing how to tumble a bottle



## OmegaFirefly (Aug 28, 2011)

Hello members,
 Would like to know how to get set up for tumbling bottles.  Is there a good book on this subject.
 Please contact me direct at my email since it might take up too much space for a thread.
 Many thanks and any other ideas for cleaning bottles would be thankfully received.
 Dave the Digger


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 28, 2011)

best thing to do is go to the closest bottle show that Jar Doctor is at and talk to them.
 http://www.jardoctor.com/


----------



## Penn Digger (Aug 31, 2011)

What he said.


----------



## OmegaFirefly (Aug 31, 2011)

Thanks, Gunther.
 I went to the site and read up on their cleaning system and it looks great.
 Probably will try to build my own...a little too expensive for me but I think I get the idea well enough to be able to create a similar system.
 Thanks again.
 Dave the Digger


----------



## OmegaFirefly (Aug 31, 2011)

Hello Penn Digger,
 See previous note to Gunther.
 Thanks,
 Dave the Digger


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 31, 2011)

Its not that hard to build your own machine (I did so its not rocket science) but I would recommend buying the stopples. They are tricky to make and if they arent correct you can destroy bottles.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Sep 1, 2011)

if you go back thru the old posts in this section of the forum, you 
 can find various threads dealing with building/ using severals types 
 of cleaning methods... 


 good luck Dave and welcome to our 
 little corner of the bottle world!

 jim


----------

